# [App][Inverted] - Forum Runner Free app



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

This is just a fun inversion cause I did it to see if the RootzWiki sub-forum would have the green header or black like the rest... well, it's green and I'm laughing out of anger.. lol. So since I took the time to do this app I figured I'd go ahead and share it since it's the free version and RootzWiki used them as the base to their app.. It installs like a normal app so if you already have Forumrunner installed, uninstall it first.. otherwise, just install it.. If you get a licensing error, I cleared data on the app and it fixed it so hopefully that's a solid fix.. If you like what I do, donate to RootzWiki and help them financially... Enjoy!

*Shows as Dark Forum Runner in the app drawer*

1. http://bit.ly/DarkForumRunnerFree *Download and install like an app*

View attachment 942


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Woot, another inverted app! Thanx guy!


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

No prob... I wish I knew why RootzWiki is the only one so far that still has that green header tho... my black edit affected all the other ones that I've looked thru....kinda aggravating....

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Were there a lot of Layout/smali changes for this? I'm asking so that i could possibly do it with the theme chooser. (because the app has updated )


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd have to look in my files... I think layouts... no smali tho....

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Poop, layout xmas and the theme chooser typically don't play nice


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah that sucks... I'll just keep slaving away behind the scenes to help keep these apps inverted.... lol... jk.. but I will try to update that tomorrow.... 

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol, thanks!


----------

